

Talk about websites without improving their ranking - abolishme
http://www.donotlink.com/

======
trevin
"Don't link to other sites or you'll improve their ranking. Link to mine
instead" is pretty much what this site is saying.

This is why Google created rel="nofollow"[1] and if you are really worried
about where you pass PageRank to it is a much better alternative than linking
to some random 3rd party site while passing value back to them.

[1][https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/96569?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/96569?hl=en)

~~~
gasket
Since the Panda update everybody should be using rel="nofollow" on all
outbound links, otherwise you risk getting knocked back to page 100 should any
of the sites you ever link to trip a flag that leads google to classify them
as a spammer.

~~~
richardwhiuk
Hence Google is probably going to end up ignoring nofollow

~~~
powertower
For what it's worth, there are many indications that using more than a few no-
follow links on your website 1) hurts your SEO standing, and 2) still passes
Link Juice to the external website (just slightly less than its do-follow
counterpart).

This happened after Google discovered that people were abusing no-follow - by
trying to hoard the website's weight and not sharing it with anybody.

------
drdaeman
Fails to parse [http://io/](http://io/) as valid URL. Same with IDNs,
[http://пример.испытание/](http://пример.испытание/). Okay, that's obscure
cases, but when you're writing yet another link shortener you really should
know quite a bit about URIs (and IRIs).

Practical problem is, service does not make distinction between http and https
schemes - typing in [https://example.org/](https://example.org/) yields
[http://www.donotlink.com/ZG](http://www.donotlink.com/ZG) which leads to
[http://example.org/](http://example.org/).

------
Noxx
Well, that's the same like tinyurl or any other url-shortener, except that
this page isn't advertised as such.

Why not using the nofollow attribute[1]? It exists for this specific use-case.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nofollow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nofollow)

~~~
barryhunter
tinyurl and other shorteners generally use a 301 redirect, which often does
pass 'link juice'.

nofollow is usually under the control of the webmaster. Which may or may not
be the same as the content creator.

Think forums and blog comments, as poster you generally have no control if
nofollow is added to links. Usually it should be, but no garentee.

Also think of sites like twitter, facebook and g+, again you can't ensure that
nofollow is added. Similally when that content is then copied or syndicated.
You can usually hope that the copier will perserve the link itself, but they
may or may not choose to 'nofollow' the copied link.

And lastly, 'bad' bots, may well ignore the nofollow anyway. It would have to
be broken/clever bot to get the destiniation from donotlink

------
chrismonsanto
So what happens when this site gets popular and the owner decides to 'punk'
all of the other sites by turning it into a content farm?

edit: or if they get hacked and the same happens

~~~
aestra
Hacked? More than likely they just drop the service in 10 months because they
are a fly by night operation that lacks any plan? Then their domain gets
picked up by a content farm.

------
AznHisoka
I prefer to let the search engines worry whether a link is supposed to pass
link juice or not. I've already given Google my fair share of information
these days anyway.

~~~
gasket
Google isn't worried about your site. They will drop your ranking if they
think that is for the greater good. If you are going to link without nofollow
then you are trusting every site you link to never do anything that even
vaguely looks spammy or like paid linking. If you link to a site that pays for
some links (according to google's spam algos) then you will get 'panda
slapped' and recovering from that is very hard.

Always use nofollow.

~~~
grey-area
It's amusing that Google is opposed to other people using paid links, when
their main business is... paid links.

~~~
AznHisoka
But then they can turn around and say "Go ahead, Ban Google.com from your
search engine because we have paid links". DOH! Can't win =(

------
bombita
Why doesn't it let me put donotlink.com in the box? Rather shitty of them.

